# Adobe Photoshop CS6 and CC - Uninstall CS6?



## MrsNikon (May 17, 2014)

CS6 has been quietly sitting on my iMac since upgrading to the Creative Cloud version of Photoshop.  Is there any advantage to keeping CS6?  If I do decide to remove it from the computer should I run the Uninstaller or just drag the CS6 application and its folders to the trash.  I don't want to inadvertently uninstall anything that CC may require.

Thanks!!


----------



## clee01l (May 17, 2014)

Dragging CS6 to the trash should do it.  If CS6 has an uninstall feature using it should be cleaner.  In the worst case scenario, you would only need to reinstall PSCC.


----------



## MrsNikon (May 17, 2014)

Thanks Cletus.  I will start with the CS6 Uninstaller.


----------

